# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فارغ التحصیل ها یه سوال

## Frau.ensi

سلام دوستان
کسایی که یه لیسانس از دانشگاه دولتی دارن ولی میخوان دوباره کنکور بدن چطور باید ثبت نام کنن؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Frau.ensi


سلام دوستان
کسایی که یه لیسانس از دانشگاه دولتی دارن ولی میخوان دوباره کنکور بدن چطور باید ثبت نام کنن؟؟؟


به عنوان دانشجویی که کارشناسی داره بهتره بری کافی نت برای ثبت نام اونا بدون دردسر همه چی رو برات انجام می دن و چیز های لازم رو بهت می گن*

----------


## Frau.ensi

> *
> 
> به عنوان دانشجویی که کارشناسی داره بهتره بری کافی نت برای ثبت نام اونا بدون دردسر همه چی رو برات انجام می دن و چیز های لازم رو بهت می گن*




ممنون :Yahoo (105):

----------

